# My 1st Digital Camera Reborn



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 2, 2018)

I've noticed a Fujifilm MX700 being advertised locally on Craigslist for some time now, so when the price got down to $10, I decided to add it to my collection. A MX700 was the first digital camera I owned, I bought it 20 years ago in 1998, they ran over $400 and had all of 1.5 MP.

The original li-on battery was included, but it does not hold a charge for long. A 32mb Smart Card was also included along with the charger. 

I tried it out briefly this evening, and it still works, it may need a internal battery to keep the clock running, I'll check that later. The Rear lcd has a few stuck pixels and I see some thin vertical lines, but the display is pretty good overall. I'll try taking some photos with it tomorrow, I already know that it needs lots of bright light.

Some of the 1st photos taken were of my retirement party, it miserably underexposed all of the photos. Then, I was at our new and present home site to see our new home being delivered, and snapped some photos with better results.

I've attached one as the family room section was pulled up in glorious 1.5mp color.


----------

